# IBM ueber Linux from Scratch



## Dennis Wronka (13. Dezember 2006)

How to build your own Linux distribution

Auch wenn der Artikel schon "etwas" aelter ist (von Mai 2005), ist er dennoch interessant.
Ich selbst nutze ja Linux from Scratch und, wie einige vielleicht bereits wissen, arbeite ich an Scripts um die Installation zu automatisieren (hatte jetzt eine Weile Pause eingelegt, aber vor Kurzem die Arbeit wieder aufgenommen und es geht soweit recht gut voran), und bin der Meinung dass LFS ein wirklich gutes Basissystem darstellt was einem im Grunde alle nur moeglichen Freiheiten die einem freie Software bieten kann auch wirklich bietet.
Und dadurch, dass man sein System auf dem eigenen Rechner baut hat man natuerlich ein wirklich schick optimiertes System. Dies hat man zwar auch mit Distributionen wie Gentoo, jedoch hat man, wenn man das LFS-Buch ordentlich durcharbeitet einen guten Einblick in die Linux-Interna, versteht endlich mal warum Programme immer nach irgendwelchen Libraries schreien und bekommt auch noch einige andere Informationen.

Also im Grunde kann man sagen, dass das LFS-Buch auch fuer User interessant ist die nicht unbedingt ein LFS bauen wollen, aber mal etwas mehr ueber Linux erfahren wollen.


----------

